# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Netguard.gr

## fsk12

Εχει δοιμάσει κανείς αυτο το firewall?

http://www.netguard.gr/

----------


## Telis

Οχι, δοκιμασε το εσυ και πες μας.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εχει δοιμάσει κανείς αυτο το firewall?
> 
> http://www.netguard.gr/


Βρε φίλε μου Γιάννη, γράφτηκες για να διαφημίσεις το προϊόν σου ?

Ημαρτον.....

Μπελέκιε, πλήρωσε καμιά διαφήμιση, γιατί άμα το προϊόν είναι τόσο γκαρμίρικο όσο η προώθηση του, χέσε μέσα.....


Παρακαλώ κάποιον Mod να τσεκάρει το L99 αν είναι άδειος για απογείωση

----------

